
What coming out as trans should look like - troydavis
https://medium.com/bits-and-behavior/what-coming-out-as-trans-should-look-like-395f31beeddb
======
jstewartmobile
If only _everyones_ livelihoods and futures were at the mercy of state-run
institutions. What a kinder, gentler world that would be!

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting in the flamewar style to HN? Especially when a
thread is new. This was an unnecessarily nasty comment to show up here with.

It looks like you've been breaking the site guidelines repeatedly, and we've
asked you many times not to. That is a path to getting banned on HN, so would
you please do differently? We'd appreciate it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jstewartmobile
I am not a mind reader _dang_. Just trying to offer some perspective in a way
that is received rather than TL;DRed.

When people are under you, or depend on you for a recommendation or a grade,
you could come into work one day and say, " _From this day forward, I am
Captain Jean-Luc Picard of the USS Enterprise._ ", and this would be met with
a chorus of " _Aye aye, captain!_ "

After the power relationship is dissolved, then the mileage may vary.

